# Help! Replace Transmission Control Module X-trail 2005



## snigdha (Sep 26, 2019)

My car jerk when the gear change automatically. When I scanned the car health system, I saw that a fault code of Transmission Control Module/Unit.* If I change the TCM/TCU, will it solved*? 

My TCM part Number is A64 000 *U53*. Can I replace it with A64 000 *U52*?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I have no idea but are you sure you have the right part numbers? There are a number of different ones. The numbers you are quoting sound more the ECU.





__





Loading…






nissan4u.com


----------

